# Quizes



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is link to do some quizes....
http://www.blogthings.com/newquizzes/
When you do one, Post it,i wanna know.... Im nosey!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Age test......*

Hahahah Its saying that i am going to die at 82.... hahaha We'll see:stupid:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Taste in music..........*

Your Taste in Music:

Classic Rock: High Influence
Heavy Metal: High Influence
90's Alternative: Medium Influence
Alternative Rock: Medium Influence
80's Pop: Low Influence 
Hahahahah I knew it......:woof:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*What kind of drunk are you.......*

You're a Wild Drunk

You can get enough drink. Seriously, you'll just go puke and start pounding them back again! 
Yep..... That is me!!!!up:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Theme song for 1996*

Your 1996 Theme Song Is: Ironic by Alanis Morisette

It's like rain on your wedding day
It's a free ride when you've already paid
It's the good advice that you just didn't take
Who would've thought ... it figures


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Are you a good kisser?*

Your Kissing Technique Is: Perfect

Your kissing technique is amazing - and you know it.
You have the confidence to make the first move.
And you always seem to know what kissing style is going to work best.
Sometimes you're passionate, sometimes you're a tease. And you're always amazing! 
yay!!!! Who wants a go?? lol jk


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hmmm.
it says im a freedoom rocker,hehe.ya right..
since when was carcass,morbid angel and napalm death freedoom rock,lol....
Plus i dont smoke weed....


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*Very tru*

Your Dominant Thinking Style: Exploring

You thrive on the unknown and unpredictable. Novelty is your middle name.
You are a challenger. You tend to challenge common assumptions and beliefs.

An expert inventor and problem solver, you approach everything from new angles.
You show people how to question their models of the world.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

***If You Were Born in 2893...***

Your Name Would Be: Laif Raak

And You Would Be: A Robot Hunter

If You Were Born in 2893
http://www.blogthings.com/ifyouwerebornin2893quiz/


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I did the one to see what career I should be in and it said Id make a good Firefighter. Ironic, been doing that for 7 years now


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

I just visited this site earlier friday afternoon. It claimed I'd make a great teacher or police detective. My pop is a teacher and I'd never apply for either job/position. Another blog claimed my perfect summer ride is a mini cooper. My Last 2 cars were a trans am and a camaro z28. Seems like Cleo got a new job! Far as im concerned blogthings is garbage! Straight  !


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LMAO!!! Oh it is... But its funny  hahahahaha....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love blogthings I spent a day doing them. I'm a winter person yep! My sign is water yep I'm 16% evil yep I'm a nice girl. I'm a soft rock easy listening yepppers. I'm not pyscotic(sp?) I'm not depessed man I had fun. Oh yeah it said I was good in sales THAT IS WHAT I DO how crazy is that!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Your 1996 Theme Song Is: California Love by Tupac and Dre*










Let me serenade the streets of L.A.
From Oakland to Sacktown
The Bay Area and back down
Cali is where they put they mack down
Give me love!

*What's Your 1996 Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour1996themesongquiz/

*What Your Underwear Says About You*










You tend to throw out your underwear after a few months. It gets used and abused!

You're comfortable in your own skin - and don't care to impress anyone.

*The Underwear Oracle*

http://www.blogthings.com/theunderwearoracle/

*Reeses Peanut Butter Cups*

Very popular, one of you is not enough.

*What Kind of Candy Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatkindofcandyareyouquiz/

That's my favorite candy!!! (Well, one of many!!!)

*People Envy Your Compassion*

You have a kind heart and an unusual empathy for all living creatures. You tend to absorb others' happiness and pain.
People envy your compassion, and more importantly, the connections it helps you build. And compassionate as you are, you feel for them.

*What Do People Envy About You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatdopeopleenvyaboutyouquiz/

*Your Love Style is Pragma*

You believe love is logical - or at least it should be
You've thought a lot about what you want from someone
And to say you have a checklist would be an understatement
You may even have a plan for how you will fall in love
All you've got to do is meet the perfect person!

*What's Your Love Style?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyourlovestylequiz/

Not even close!!!! No way, nuhuh!!!

*You Are 40% Brutally Honest*










Honesty is nice, but only when it's convenient. You rather be nice than honest.
You figure it's important to be honest about the big stuff, but little lies never hurt anyone!

*How Brutally Honest Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/howbrutallyhonestareyouquiz/

*You Are 50% Normal*

While some of your behavior is quite normal...
Other things you do are downright strange
You've got a little of your freak going on
But you mostly keep your weirdness to yourself

*How Normal Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/hownormalareyouquiz/

*You Are 45% Left Brained, 55% Right Brained*










The left side of your brain controls verbal ability, attention to detail, and reasoning.
Left brained people are good at communication and persuading others.
If you're left brained, you are likely good at math and logic.
Your left brain prefers dogs, reading, and quiet.

The right side of your brain is all about creativity and flexibility.
Daring and intuitive, right brained people see the world in their unique way.
If you're right brained, you likely have a talent for creative writing and art.
Your right brain prefers day dreaming, philosophy, and sports.

*Are You Right or Left Brained?*

http://www.blogthings.com/areyourightorleftbrainedquiz/

*You Have a Phlegmatic Temperament*

Mild mannered and laid back, you take life at a slow pace.
You are very consistent - both in emotions and actions.
You tend to absorb set backs easily. You are cool and collected.

It is difficult to offend you. You can remain composed and unemotional.
You are a great friend and lover. You don't demand much of others.
While you are quiet, you have a subtle wit that your friends know well.

At your worst, you are lazy and unwilling to work at anything.
You often get stuck in a rut, without aspirations or dreams.
You can get too dependent on others, setting yourself up for abandonment.

*What Temperment Are You?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whattempermentareyouquiz/

This is somewhat true, although I don't think I depend on others to the point I set myself up for letdown.

Now, I am finished. That was fun, though.


----------

